# Filter out rejected photos?



## eschurr (Aug 18, 2012)

This is simple and trivial, but i can't find a way to do it:  how can i be in the grid view (or loupe view) and NOT show photos that I've marked as rejected?  It's easy to ONLY show photos that have been rejected, but I can't find a way to NOT show them (of course, if i cntrl-backspace they will delete and disappear, but i don't want to do that yet).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 18, 2012)

In the filter bar, use the attribute option to select the first two flag icons (flagged and unflagged), and leave the third flag icon (rejected) unselected. Thus you'll see all images *apart* from those you have rejected.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 18, 2012)

You can also right-click on any of the flags on the filter bar and choose "Flagged and Unflagged Photos" from the context menu, if that's better for you than two clicks.

Looks like the Alt/Option-click behavior on the color label filters doesn't work on flags. (Try Alt/Option-click on Red, then do it again.) That feels like a bug, I'll report it.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 22, 2012)

I know i'm doing something stupid here...i need some help.

i can't seem to view my rejected photos.  what am i doing wrong in this sequence?

here's the grid with no filters applied.  Note there are rejected photos.



Now i click on the filter bar and right click on the flags and select "rejected photos only" and it says there are none.  Huh?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 22, 2012)

Eric, we need to see the rest of the filter bar to see if you have an *additional* filter attribute (such as a star rating, or a colour label) set.


----------



## Paul Treacher (Nov 22, 2012)

Are you still on V4.0? I'm on 4.2 and it works just fine for me.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 23, 2012)

TNG said:


> Eric, we need to see the rest of the filter bar to see if you have an *additional* filter attribute (such as a star rating, or a colour label) set.



Thanks.  here it is.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 23, 2012)

Paul Treacher said:


> Are you still on V4.0? I'm on 4.2 and it works just fine for me.



i'm on 4.2. i need to update my profile.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 23, 2012)

Eric, you have the "unlabelled" filter on......so basically you are asking Lightroom to show you the pictures that have the "rejected" flag AND have no label.....but in the first screenshot all the images had a red label. So they won't show with the filter set the way you have it. Try turning the 'unlabelled' filter off.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks.  i didn't turn that filter on, but here's another shot where i turned it off, then selected the "red" status or "green status" and I still get nothing.

i'm sure i'm doing something obviously stupid, but i can't figure it out!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 23, 2012)

It might be something to do with the "Unused Photos" filter.....I have a vague recollection that this is related to the Book module.

Try disabling/enabling filters again (Ctrl+L to disable, then Ctrl+L again to enable), then try again. Make sure your source is properly selected (maybe try with All Photographs first)


----------



## eschurr (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks.  i goofed around with this for a bit and now it seems to do what i expect. don't know what was happening before.  thanks for everyone's help.


----------

